# Wood for chicken



## pg77 (Aug 15, 2020)

Good morning all,  whenever I smoke a whole chicken I’ve used a hickory/cherry mix or the Traeger signature blend.  Always comes out great. Looking to try something  different this weekend. Any suggestions on what other wood or combos work good?


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 15, 2020)

Hard to beat that Traegar mix, it gives off a lovely smell as it burns..
How about any fruit wood, apple, peach etc..
Chicken picks up smoke flavor pretty easy so I go light on smoke with it.
These days I mostly use charcoal briquettes naked as the flavor profile matches my tastes.
After that is, marinating in jerk seasoning for a week (frozen)...


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2020)

Pecan is my favorite


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

The sweet smell of apple wood is hard to beat.


----------



## BandCollector (Aug 15, 2020)

I prefer Apple but any fruit wood would do just fine.

John


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 15, 2020)

Apple for me too .


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve been using oak & hickory for years, but recently started using mesquite.
We just love it mixed in with the hickory.
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 15, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> The sweet smell of apple wood is hard to beat.


I am all about apple wood for chicken too. I usually use Apple and mix in a chunk or two of cherry for color.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I am all about apple wood for chicken too. I usually use Apple and mix in a chunk or two of cherry for color.


If you need more Apple stop in I have  lots of extra. I’m sure there is an orchard closer but if you are up for a road trip let me know.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2020)

Hickory/cherry is a favorite here too, but I also like hickory/mesquite.
Or any fruit wood alone or in combo, apple and cherry are the woods I keep ready.
Don't care for oak with fowl, and my family doesn't like pecan at all.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 15, 2020)

I like maple with apple or cherry.  I can only get maple chunks so once the new offset arrives I will get back to experimenting.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> I like maple with apple or cherry.  I can only get maple chunks so once the new offset arrives I will get back to experimenting.


How many hour until it arrives? I figured you have an offset countdown going!


----------



## cansmoke (Aug 15, 2020)

Hickory or maple or Jack Daniels wood chips or some combo of these


----------



## pg77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for all the input guys. Just put them in the smoker. Going with Apple pellets


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 16, 2020)

Brining two birds now for smoking in a few hours.  Going to spatchcock and smoke over maple and apple.


----------



## pg77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sounds good. I get these at Costco. No need to brine these, come out moist and juicy every time.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 16, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> How many hour until it arrives? I figured you have an offset countdown going!




Scheduled to ship late this week.  Using the Weber until then.


----------

